# OS X Driver for Lite-On DVD+RW



## Jimbolgs (Oct 15, 2003)

Recently bought Lite-On DVD+RW. Having  few teething probs though. Toast is fine for burning but cannot burn from desktop. Also, Toast will not succesfully erase my DVD+RW disk, says it has but then if I ask it to burn, it says "Cannot burn this disk do you want to erase" or something like.

Has anyone got or can anyone make a driver for OS X?

I had the same problem last time with my Lite-On CDRW and got a driver someone had made and posted on another board, whis made it work with itunes, finder etc.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 15, 2003)

Try HERE for lots of info about upgrades, drive compatibility, custom drivers, etc.   But I think you'll quickly discover that DVD+RW is just not the best player on Macs yet.  Upgrading to Panther may improve your situation.


----------



## Jimbolgs (Oct 16, 2003)

For anyone elso who has similar problems, I found a solution... Toast Six or NTI Dragon Burn...

Both support DVD+RW


----------



## reynreyn (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey, I have a similar problem. Lite on Dbd drive, but the mac does not reognise it, as in it does not know it i here. Whats the problem?


----------

